

Intentionally unprofessional: Design techniques that could backfire - rriepe
http://matchstrike.net/strikepad/2010/01/intentionally-unprofessional-design-techniques-that-could-backfire/

======
TheThomas
This isn't exactly the same type of thing the article talks about, but it
drives me crazy when I see sites with subtly cut off drop shadows. The sharp
edge catch my eye and it drives me crazy.

